# Need one or two for swords/etc. Tuesday and Wed



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Trying to put a trip together for tomorrow. Plan is to leave from Pensacola Tuesday afternoon, head to the Spur, spend the night there and swordfish all night, and troll the next morning. Will also do some deep dropping for tiles and grouper, probably hit the edge and jig and bottom bump on the way in as well as get snapper on the way in.

Boat is a 26 ft pursuit CC with 200 yamahas. Approx cost will be $100 give or take depending on how many people go. 

Bring a jigging rod, or whatever else you like within reason. No drunks.

If you want more details call Josh at 850-255-9310


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'd love to go but have to work on Wednesday

Good luck!


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

man I wish you woulda posted yesterday so I coulda gotten those days off! good luck


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Jeff will be going with us ed


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Jack called me He wants to go also Give me a call in the morning ed


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Trip is full, thanks for the short replies everyone. We've got Josh Josh Jeff Jack and Ed. Got stinky squid on my fingers as I type, gotta be at work in 40 min. See yall in the morning!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

didn't realize when you text me earlier Josh you were talkkin tomorrow! Can't, got an appointment in Perdido Key. You and Ed catch em up!


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

I was wanting to go, but I'm a drunk.... lol, ya'll have fun.


----------

